# Free Shimano FD2200 front mech (braize)



## peanut (25 May 2009)

Free Shimano FD2200 front mech (braize on) 
Now going to a good home with chonker
http://www.shimano.com.au/media/tec...FD-2200/SI-5GE0B-En_v1_m56577569830603801.pdf


----------



## Chonker (27 May 2009)

Just seen this, I'd be very interested for my brother's bike as the cage has broken on his so I removed it


----------



## peanut (27 May 2009)

its yours chonker.
PM me with your name and address and I'll post it asap.Would appreciate 4x first class stamps towards the P&P .cheers


----------

